# Woodville mall may be closing



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2005)

I seen on the news this morning that the mall may be forced to close by the county inspectors. Any early word on what might happen to the hobby shop and track?


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Just pulled this off the internet.....

NORTHWOOD, Ohio - Management at Woodville Mall sent a letter to tenants Friday, telling them the mall could be condemned by the Wood County Health Department.

The letter from General Manager Juanita Jones states, 'Due to many complaints, concerns and circumstances beyond our control, Wood County has obtained a court order authorizing them to condemn and close the Woodville Mall to the public.'

'Wood County officials will arrive at the Woodville Mall on Monday Dec. 12th to proceed with the necessary procedures to inspect the entire mall and to proceed with the necessary steps to make their decision final.'


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

this sucks! sorry,was planning on racing with you guys verry soon keep us informed


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

That blows for sure.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Buckeye said:


> I seen on the news this morning that the mall may be forced to close by the county inspectors. Any early word on what might happen to the hobby shop and track?


That is a shame, hope they manage to find a new spot if the mall is closed. I had a great time when I raced there and the management as well as racers were a first class group of people.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 28, 2005)

If you like Hobby Stop West on Facebook you can read about whats up.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry guys but I attended the court hearing today on the fate of the mall and as of Friday night the Mall is closed and we are shut down.  

I'm currently looking at other sites to move the track and will let you know as soon as possible about where we're going to end up. Thanks for all of your thoughts and concerns for us at this time. We appreciate the racing family that has kept us going for the past 4+ years.

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. We had a similar situation at the Gate when the roof collapsed. Hopefully you will be able to find an acceptable space soon. With the state of the economy, there should be spaces available.

In the mean time, you guys are more than welcome to join us at the Gate.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, I certainly wish ya'll good things in finding a new home. I feel very fortunate to have a great club within reasonable distance. I know your locals feel the same.


----------



## rcwebs (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks guys! It looks like we have some great local realty help here in Northwood. I'm hopeful to sign a lease on a location on Monday where we will be able to put the track and the store together in one location. It's got support poles where the track would be but we could be up and running again in just weeks and not months. Plus it's just down the road from where we're at now! Everyone keep your fingers crossed!

Pat Falgout
Hobby Stop West Raceway


----------



## Crusty (Nov 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. I was up there and raced a couple years ago. Great track and great people! Hope you get something going soon!


----------

